# problemi con emerge

## enx89

Ciao a tutti,

sono disperato perchè non riesco più ad usare emerge!!! quando cerco di fare emerge rsync il computer si blocca subito dopo che compare la scritta "Updating portage cache". Cercando di installare un pacchetto il computer si blocca lo stesso. è come se la cpu fosse usata completamente perchè la tastiera scrive ma non riesco a loggarmi su un' altra shell!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aiutoooooooooooooooooo................

Ciao ENx

----------

## d3vah

Non so se ti puo essere di aiuto ma prova a fare:

emerge portage

Installando una nuova versione o eventualmente reistallando quella che gia hai... Forse qualche file potrebbe essere andato a puttane...

----------

## enx89

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Non so se ti puo essere di aiuto ma prova a fare:
> 
> emerge portage
> 
> Installando una nuova versione o eventualmente reistallando quella che gia hai... Forse qualche file potrebbe essere andato a puttane...

 

già fatto, ma si blocca nel momento in cui calcola le dipendenze!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Non so più cosa fare! Solo al pensiero di reinstallare tutto mi viene la morte!  :Sad:   2 o 3 giorni mi ci vogliono con un pII 400!!!

Help me!!

ENx

----------

## cerri

se lo hai installato fai

# strace -fF -Tv -o filedilog emerge sync

e posta il punto in cui si blocca.

----------

## enx89

Il problema é stato risolto! Ho cancellato la cache ti portage e cambiato il processore e tutto é ritornato a funzionare egregiamente.

Grazie per l' aiuto

ENx

----------

